# Post your Desktop



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Let's start another desktop thread, since the old one is full of dead links. I'm not a Mac user (except for my iPod) so I will post mine later.

Any OS is fine. Lets get her going!


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine
<a href="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/jagflyer/screenshots/April222005.jpg">Click here for my desktop</a>

EDIT: Edited so that one can view the picture more easily.
It may be best to just attach the desktop and let people click on the attachment instead for the full size. (Thumbnail and then full size)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Hmm.. why does your desktop not even come close to resembling what mine looks like?


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

JAGflyer said:


> Mine
> <a href="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/jagflyer/screenshots/April222005.jpg">Click here for my desktop</a>
> 
> EDIT: Edited so that one can view the picture more easily.
> It may be best to just attach the desktop and let people click on the attachment instead for the full size. (Thumbnail and then full size)


do you mind if i ask where you got your background picture? it looks awesome!

steve.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

steveohan said:


> do you mind if i ask where you got your background picture? it looks awesome!
> 
> steve.


I stole it off someone's webserver . I'll send you it. PM me your email/MSN.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

JAGflyer said:


> Mine
> <a href="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/jagflyer/screenshots/April222005.jpg">Click here for my desktop</a>
> 
> EDIT: Edited so that one can view the picture more easily.
> It may be best to just attach the desktop and let people click on the attachment instead for the full size. (Thumbnail and then full size)


I love the awesome roughness of the Start Menu font!  

Wish my desktop had that. As such, I have to settle with this desktop(s).


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> I love the awesome roughness of the Start Menu font!
> 
> Wish my desktop had that. As such, I have to settle with this desktop(s).


I'm from TCM as well. Carz n Compz over there.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

JAGflyer said:


> I'm from TCM as well. Carz n Compz over there.



LOL! I'm Child of Cupertino at TCM


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Macoholic, what visualizer is that on the left?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

vTunes!

http://lorenb.com/software/vtunes/

Very cool. Very responsive to frequency and amplitude.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

vTune is really cool! Thanks!

Here's my iBook's desktop as of today...


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

harzack86 said:


> vTune is really cool! Thanks!
> 
> Here's my iBook's desktop as of today...


Cool, a member from Thornhill finally! That's where I live.


----------



## Dr. N (Mar 12, 2004)

Here's my current desktop.

Macaholic where did you find those icons?


----------



## Tyler (Dec 13, 2004)

My powerbooks desktop:


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

I found this on the web. It's too awesome.

[Edit] It is the background only, I only have the Hard Drive on the desktop


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

well, I think it's awesome that anyone can actually keep their desktop totally clean - mine gathers "stuff" for a week, then gets cleaned up. Today, it looks like this:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Here's mine... after a recent wipe and clean install (hence no desktop clutter.)


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Fairly simple...


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

My PowerBook's desktop:










Full Size


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

harzack86 said:


> Here's my iBook's desktop as of today...


Methinks I see Tiger's widgets on this desktop...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> Methinks I see Tiger's widgets on this desktop...


NOPE.

That's Konfabulator; Dashboard's er... um... "inspiration".

Plus, if that was Tiger, you'd see the Spotlight icon rop-right on the command menu.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Dr. N said:


> Macaholic where did you find those icons?


Check out interfacelift.com:

The application icons are either ones called G-Ball, or they're combinations I made (using an app called CanCombineIcons) made of G-Ball and xButtons (because G-Ball has awesome drop-shadowing and xButtons do not).

The folders are the wonderful SNOW.E series of folders. THESE FOLDERS ROCK, not only because they're beautiful, but because the author has made various colour schemes for the same design loosely based on the "lifesaver" G3 iMacs. The very practical benefit of this is that you can apply different colours of folders to DOCKED FOLDERS, therefore making them very easy to identify without having to scrub over them with the mouse to see their names. It's like assigning a Finder label to a folder... problem with Finder labels is that they do not alter the colour of the folder itself. So, a bunch of Docked generic folders with labels will all look the same. Downloading the entire SNOW.E collection and applying them strategically really helps. For example, all the red folders in my Dock are work related.

While you're at it, you better get the OS X utility, "Candybar", which allows you to assign different icons to _SYSTEM SPECIFIC_ folders and icons.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey gmark  
These are widget indeed... but not Tiger ones as I'm not running Tiger yet. They are just Konfabulator widgets I've been using for ages!

Check out there:
www.konfabulator.com


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

What app do you use to draw the background?  I see some sort of earth icon running there... pretty cool.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

mini desktop


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Here's mine:


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

The live background is named EarthDesk.
I find it pretty cool indeed: it shows an image of the earth with sun light and night shade in real time, plus now it can download the cloud info...

More info on their website:
http://www.timepalette.com/earthdesk.php


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

hee hee, i feel so stupid.

how does one get a screenshot of their mac desktop? i only know how to do it on my work pc...


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

command, shift, 3 gives you a full screen shot - appears as a PDF on your desktop ... listen for the camera sound ...!


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Here's my desktop - nothing too fancy, lots of stuff on the dock...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

autopilot - As kent said, it creates a .pdf on your desktop. Open that up in Preview and go to File->Export and export it as a JPEG. Then you can upload it here for our viewing pleasure.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

kent said:


> Here's my desktop - nothing too fancy, lots of stuff on the dock...


you can say that again....


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Chealion said:


> autopilot - As kent said, it creates a .pdf on your desktop. Open that up in Preview and go to File->Export and export it as a JPEG. Then you can upload it here for our viewing pleasure.


I think tiger creates a png.


----------



## spinz (Feb 1, 2003)

Here's my powerbook...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's my spanned screens on my iBook


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

harzack86 said:


> The live background is named EarthDesk.
> I find it pretty cool indeed: it shows an image of the earth with sun light and night shade in real time, plus now it can download the cloud info...
> 
> More info on their website:
> http://www.timepalette.com/earthdesk.php


Tu parle français? OSX en Français.. hmm c'est different. Pourquoi tu utilizes OSX en Francais?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

JAGflyer said:



> Tu parle français? OSX en Français.. hmm c'est different. Pourquoi tu utilizes OSX en Francais?


Je suis Français ;-)
C'est donc naturel pour moi d'utiliser OS X en Français... Et comme il suffit de le choisir pour l'avoir (pas comme windows où il faut le réinstaller pour avoir une autre langue), alors j'utilise OSX Français et le clavier US international qui me permet d'avoir les accents facilement.

Okay, now you'll all forgive me if my english is far from being perfect and I can help you with French lol


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

harzack86 said:


> The live background is named EarthDesk.


If you download this, and don't pay the US$19.99 license, what exact features are disabled?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> If you download this, and don't pay the US$19.99 license, what exact features are disabled?


I think you get everything, but it also displays a huge "evaluation copy" or something like that on the live image...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

silly question... how do i get the thumbnail into my post?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Go to the advanced post mode (rather than quick reply) and you can use the "manage attachments" option -- it will automatically show a clickable thumbnail in your post (if it's a picture.)


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Go to the advanced post mode (rather than quick reply) and you can use the "manage attachments" option -- it will automatically show a clickable thumbnail in your post (if it's a picture.)



It's telling me the file is to big...


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Full Size

Woo!


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

here's my desktop...


----------



## im_a_imacman (Sep 1, 2004)

here is mine


----------



## bp5757 (Aug 13, 2003)

Here's mine 

http://homepage.mac.com/bptech/PhotoAlbum16.html

Cheers,
B.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Sure, why not.


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

http://motivostudios.com/4.jpg


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Here's mine…


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

teeterboy3 said:


> Here's mine…


That is one hell of a dock. Let me guess: 17-inch PowerBook G4?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Lars said:


> That is one hell of a dock. Let me guess: 17-inch PowerBook G4?


Actually it's a 15"… I just jam everything I can in it and keep it smaller.
I get mocked quite a bit for it… But who wants Duplo Lego sized icons taking up a third of your desktop?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

here's what mine looks like when i disconnect the ibook from the 21 inch crt.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

g42g6, would it be fair to assume you work at chum?


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> g42g6, would it be fair to assume you work at chum?


Surprisingly, nope  but, I am a big fan


----------



## isergio04 (May 18, 2005)

#35 @ Yorkdale
Cleveland Rocks!


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> I love the awesome roughness of the Start Menu font!
> 
> Wish my desktop had that. As such, I have to settle with this desktop(s).
> File Type: jpg 1048MacaholicDesk02-26.jpg (34.5 KB, 260 views)


You've done better, Macaholic. Much better. In fact, that's pretty disappointing by your standards.

<sigh>

What is this world coming to?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Croptop said:


> You've done better, Macaholic. Much better. In fact, that's pretty disappointing by your standards.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> What is this world coming to?


Done better on what? The droolworthinesss of my desktop? Or my backhanded slap at Windows?


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

The desktop on my last windows computer.


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Done better on what? The droolworthinesss of my desktop? Or my backhanded slap at Windows?


Yes!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

G42G6 said:


> http://motivostudios.com/4.jpg


how do you get those dividers on your dock?


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

G42G6: Why do you run 3 IM programs when there are quite a few great multi protocol messengers out there?


----------



## shutsa (May 22, 2005)

Guess I'll show mine.


----------



## chicken strip (May 22, 2005)

this isnt related but i just saw your site mannyP and it looks amazing


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> The desktop on my last windows computer.


  LOL Think you could share the location of that wallpaper with me or did you make it yourself? I want it for my PC!!!


----------



## chicken strip (May 22, 2005)

i stole this name, where'd u get that 'I wish I was a Mac' BG, it's awesome


----------



## chicken strip (May 22, 2005)

green_ears said:


> LOL Think you could share the location of that wallpaper with me or did you make it yourself? I want it for my PC!!!


i guess it wouldnt be to hard to make, but still lol


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Somewhere I'd rather be right now…


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

*Since the thread has been ressurected...*

here's my most recent desktop (post Tigger):


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

Sim simma...who got tha keys to ma bimmer?


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> G42G6: Why do you run 3 IM programs when there are quite a few great multi protocol messengers out there?


Never thought of that one..


----------



## chicken strip (May 22, 2005)

G42G6 said:


> Never thought of that one..


lmao tyler, i wana be just like you when im older

anywho, heres my fake mac desktop, tell me how it is (at the gallery)

Jordan's Desktop


----------



## monkey-boy (Sep 28, 2004)

I dunno if anyone's pointed this out yet... but notice how everyone uses the stock desktop pretty much? (either than widgets and different backgrounds) If you have a desktop posting in the windows world, they're either wanna be mac's, or totally whacked out. Just goes to show how beautiful osx comes stock . I'd post mine... but it's pretty much the same as anyone elses except with a bunch of clutter


----------



## Dr. N (Mar 12, 2004)

Here's the desktop I'm using right now.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Here are the desktops from my G4 and my iBook...

http://homepage.mac.com/pagius/desktop_iBook.jpg
http://homepage.mac.com/pagius/desktop_G4.jpg
________
volcano vaporizer classic


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Desktop at:
http://webhome.idirect.com/~thom/dt.jpg


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Here y'all go:

<a href='http://ic1.deviantart.com/images3/i/2004/148/6/a/Wish_I_was_a_Mac.jpg'>I wish i was a mac</a>


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's the desktop I've been using since I installed Tiger. Can't bring myself to change it, it's my perfect blend of Mac and family (the photo is of my 2 little girls). 

http://joltguy.com/well/joltguyTigerDesktop.png


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i usually have the default aqua background, but my friend had this awesome pic and it fits so nicely on my screen


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

joltguy said:


> Here's the desktop I've been using since I installed Tiger. Can't bring myself to change it, it's my perfect blend of Mac and family (the photo is of my 2 little girls).
> 
> http://joltguy.com/well/joltguyTigerDesktop.png



How did you that with your daughters pictures?
What is th"padlock" icon beside the ipod icon on the task bar?


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> here's my most recent desktop (post Tigger):


That is beautiful!
Am i the only one who doesnt know how to make such wallpaper?


Cheers


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

jonmon said:


> i usually have the default aqua background, but my friend had this awesome pic and it fits so nicely on my screen


Mmmm sushi...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Daktari said:


> That is beautiful!
> Am i the only one who doesnt know how to make such wallpaper?
> 
> 
> Cheers


 Thanks! 

It's not hard, really. It just takes a simple idea -- pictures, colours, or patterns. Using a picture at an extreme close-up can look really nice as a DT pic. For myself, I like lots of "white" space for my icons to live on without being obstructed with business in the background which also offers the benefit of a smaller image size for the OS to contend with. For some reason I have a black and white fetish (as you can see with my avatar.)

If you want the details in my case (using Photoshop of course):

I took a scan of my baby's ultrasound and wanted to give it a pixelized/interlaced look for an exaggerated techno feel to it.
I then used the distort tool to convey a perspective and then used the liquify tool (with a large-size brush) to "curve" the paper.
The drop shadow was create by duplicating the picture and then flooding it with black and used a horizontal motion blur, compounded with varying gaussian blurs working from the middle to the outer edges (I used a rectangular marquee tool with a 50 pixel feather to select the area I wished to blur... the outside blur was higher and reduced it gradually as I worked my way to the center.) 
The last touch was a circular gradient for the background using subtle shades to grey.
The widgets were placed on the desktop thanks to a little application called Amnesty.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Daktari said:


> How did you that with your daughters pictures?
> What is th"padlock" icon beside the ipod icon on the task bar?


I played around with Photoshop for a while to get the perspective right. To give the photo an "Aqua" look I followed a tutorial I found here:
http://switchboard.ambitiouslemon.com/index.php?p=3

Oh, and the padlock icon belongs to the Keychain Access application (/Applications/Utilities/Keychain Access.app). 

*MannyP*, I bow to your superior skills, that looks incredible.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> [*]The drop shadow was create by duplicating the picture and then flooding it with black and used a horizontal motion blur, compounded with varying gaussian blurs working from the middle to the outer edges (I used a rectangular marquee tool with a 50 pixel feather to select the area I wished to blur... the outside blur was higher and reduced it gradually as I worked my way to the center.)


You couldn't just use the blending options to set a dropshadow?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Not really. It's a little more involved than that -- the shadow actually gets blurrier as it casts from the center outward/sharper as it reaches the center. Although it's splitting hairs for the most part, I'm a big fan of detail.


----------



## chicken strip (May 22, 2005)

ye that ultrasound desktop is really cool, i like the simplicity, just the photo in the center


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

I too bow at MannyP's über skills. Any chance of a step by step tutorial? 
Here is my desktop. The background is a stock (except for cropping) photo snapped of in a hurry with my SD 200.I like my desktop clean. I apologize as i couldnt figure out how to add a thumbnail..

EDIT: Thumbnail shows up  and this is not the stock photo as i had to remove part of the doc on the bottom right of the screen.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> Here y'all go:
> 
> <a href='http://ic1.deviantart.com/images3/i/2004/148/6/a/Wish_I_was_a_Mac.jpg'>I wish i was a mac</a>


  

"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access the page at http://ic1.deviantart.com/images3/i/2004/148/6/a/Wish_I_was_a_Mac.jpg. Please consult our help library if you need any assistance."


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Daktari said:


> I too bow at MannyP's über skills. Any chance of a step by step tutorial?



You asked for it... and here it is. A word of warning: I don't usually write tutorials so take it for what it is... a post-partum play by play recreation of my original desktop. Normally when I'm in a creative zone, so to speak, the focus is not so much on what I am doing as it is on where I'm going with a project... what I want the final product to be.

Enjoy.

Part One
Part Two


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks MannyP! It seems i have a project for this weekend and depending on my speed and success, the rest of the summer!


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

MannyP excellent tutorial! just followed it and i have it! Unlike the adage, you can both do and teach. I just finished working on a pic and i am more than happy with the results. I must say you are a perfectionist, the last few steps with the Gaussian blur, made no difference in my eyes  ! Thanks a ton!


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)




----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

*Thanks for bringing this back!*

I always love looking at what others are doing with their desktops, but never posted. I guess I have too much time on my hands now  Here's what I've got on my 3 17" LCDs. The left one doesn't line-up right because it's from a different series and the Apple display won't let me adjust the height properly. As you can see, I'm not a fan of too much white-space on my desktop .


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Wow : suite edit i LOVE ur desktops! And ur listening to counting crows too heh


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks! But I should make it clear that I didn't make these backgrounds... sadly . I got them from http://www.mandolux.com/ in fact, I just picked up a sweet graffiti one designed for 3 monitors!

And, yeah "Colorblind" came on iTunes just before I took the pic... very eerie considering my grayscale theme...


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

:O wow thanks for the link eh!


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey MannyP ... quick question:

When playing around with making aqua icons I get a square white bachground surrounding my circular icon ... I've selected a clipping path, but to no avail ... I still get this stupid little white border ... any suggestions? I just want to see the round icon.

Thank you


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

*MannyP tutorial*

My new desktop, thanks to MannyP's tutorial


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

nicely done


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Daktari: Way to go!  Looks snazzy!

By the way, your screen name wouldn't be a MST3K reference, would it? 

~



kent said:


> Hey MannyP ... quick question:
> 
> When playing around with making aqua icons I get a square white bachground surrounding my circular icon ... I've selected a clipping path, but to no avail ... I still get this stupid little white border ... any suggestions? I just want to see the round icon.
> 
> Thank you


 Without having your file on-hand I can only guess.

After you making your clipping path selection, make sure your button isn't the background layer (the bottom-most layer; it'll have a little lock icon, on the right, in the layers palette.) If it is, you'll get the white background problem (I'm assuming this may be the case) -- to fix it, double-click the icon and rename the layer. This will make it a "floating" layer so you can use your clipping path to remove the white.

OR.

The problem could be that your Background Layer is still visible, in which case it's a matter of hiding it, or deleting it.

If you want, you can flip me the file and I can take a gander at it.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Daktari: Way to go!  Looks snazzy!
> 
> By the way, your screen name wouldn't be a MST3K reference, would it?
> 
> ...



MannyP:

Thank you for the advice, when I get a chance, I'll give your suggestions a whirl. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Daktari: Way to go!  Looks snazzy!
> 
> By the way, your screen name wouldn't be a MST3K reference, would it?
> 
> .....Snip....





i stole this name said:


> nicely done



Thanks guys! 

MannP its not an MST3K refernece, its actually a Swahili word meaning Doctor. No I am not a doctor  just a poor graduating student looking for a job.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

My desktop this month, the new Apple store in Sydney.

P.S. my menu Apple looks better than your menu apple!


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

*My Desktop*

This is mine, 17" G5 iMac nothing fancy just neat and clean.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Pretty simple one here on my Macbook (Core2 Duo), basically got Adium with some sort of a smoke theme going, and the background with a cracked soil type of look, and my dock bar being 2D. You may also notice some custom icons for the drives and the CS3 apps. 

As of June
http://mac.karlblessing.com/desktop_june.jpg


----------

